# Scraping class in Wisconsin June 28-July 1st.



## gi_984 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am hosting a scraping class here in Madison, Wisconsin for 4-5 days.  Planning on June 28-July 1st.  Classes will be taught by Richard King.  My shop area is a 1,100 sf three car garage.  Plenty of room for parking. So space is not an issue.  Plenty of hotels within a short drive from my place.  I can give you info and directions on the hotels.  So who wants to learn how to restore the accuracy of their machine tools?


----------



## gi_984 (Jan 28, 2013)

If another weekend will work better please let us know.  )


----------



## Richard King (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks Chris (GI)  for asking me to teach the class.  I am sure we will have a great time and anyone in that neck of the woods are invited to bring your worn machine parts that need scraping.   Shoot him an email if you have any questions.  I wish we had as many students as we have hosts willing to invite people into see their shops.  If anyone is interested and can't make that weekend, let him know and we can try to work something out.  Rich


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updating this thread and replying to PMs.  My modem died and the replacement is still acting up and dropping the connection.  I was planning on grilling out each day for lunch.  It will be nice to sit out on the deck and eat.  Who says learning to scrape and restore machine tools has to be hard!


----------



## cwboomer (Feb 9, 2013)

What's the fee for this extravaganza? )


----------



## Uglydog (Feb 10, 2013)

Richard King said:


> I wish we had as many students as we have hosts willing to invite people into see their shops.



I'm counting on Mpls/St Paul Spring/Summer 2013 class.
If it's somehow unlikely to happen, then I'll work on making a trip to Madison.

Thank you,


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 10, 2013)

Good evening,  just got back into town from a work trip.  CWboomer,I'll send you a PM on the fees.  Remember guys, I'll cover lunch each day.  There is a Motel 6 and a few other inexpensive but nice hotels close by.  Please PM me and I'll send the details to everyone. I'm looking forward to learning how to restore the machined surfaces on my lathe and mill to like new!  :thumbzup:


----------



## dwent (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm interested in this class
Do we need to bring our own scraping tools or will those be provided as part of the class?

Thanks - Don


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Don,
     You are welcome to bring your own tools if you have them.  I have a surface plate everyone will be able to use.  Richard will bring an assortment of tools to include some Biax power scrapers.  I believe he can also bring scraping tools for sale.  I'll defer to him for a definitive answer on what he can provide and costs.  

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Richard King (Feb 15, 2013)

gi_984 said:


> Hi Don,
> You are welcome to bring your own tools if you have them.  I have a surface plate everyone will be able to use.  Richard will bring an assortment of tools to include some Biax power scrapers.  I believe he can also bring scraping tools for sale.  I'll defer to him for a definitive answer on what he can provide and costs.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris




Hi Don,

This is some info on the class we are doing in GA that I have advertised on E-Bay.   Chris's dates in Wisc is June 28TH - July 1st.  Chris has arranged to be on leave then, so he really wants this to happen,  please if you are on the edge, sign up!  Right now he is organizing it and he needs a commitment from the students interested in the WI class.  The GA class is almost full with 8 full time students. 

We need 6 to 8 - 3 days students to make these classes work.  After we get commitment from 6.  I will start to accept 1 or 2 day students.

His Wisconsin class would be the same type and style.  
*****************

The rules of this forum is I can not include prices.  So please contact me at Richard@Handscraping.com, or Private message Chris or I for more info.

****************************************************************

LEARN TO SCRAPE, SAVE ON EXPENSIVE REPAIRS BILLS FROM THE PRO'S. 

I will be teaching  a long weekend class in Pine Mountain Georgia at a small home shop.  We need more students.  The class will be held Friday, April 5, 6, 7 TH 2013 ( *WI Class June 28th - July 1st. near Madison* ) from 8 AM to 6 PM..  I will teach you to Hand-Scrape, hand 1/2 moon flake, Biax Power Scrape and 1/2 moon Flake, Learn about leveling and aligning ways, how to straighten and scrape a tapered gib, learn to epoxy Rulon / Turcite / Phenolic and scrape and discuss the revolutionizing product of  Moglice, How to repair lubrication issues, how to scrape a ID bearing, how to rebuild a spindle..  You can bring along a personal project and we will rebuild it in the class.  In past classes students have scraped their lathe compounds, straight-edges, Milling machine tables, repaired there Mini lathe or mill,  learned how to scrape the bottom of a precision level, etc.
The class is 3 days long and if you want to stay we will arrange that after.

I will supply most of the tools and supplies. You can bring your tools, hand and power scrapers, test indicators, etc. if you have them. if you have some or bring nothing accept your questions.  You will pay for all your own accommodation, meals and expenses. 

The teacher is Richard King and is a machine tool rebuilder and has been teaching machine building, machine rebuilding, hand scraping in cooperation with DAPRA Corporation the USA Distributor of the BIAX scraper for over 30 years.  I have taught classes at 8 divisions of GM, Timken Bearing, John Deere, Cummins, The USA Navy Shipyards, Taught in Taiwan for several new machine builders, have taught over 30 + years.  I guarantee you will learn how to scrape and have a basic idea how to improve the accuracy of your machines and  products. 

The sooner you Buy it Now, will guarantee you have a spot.  We have 4 students signed up now and can take 4 more.

Pictures are examples of what are class will look like.  Were taken at several other classes given around the world. (pic's on Ebay. My name on Ebay is KingScraping

PS:  We are planning a class in Iowa for the fall near Des Moines.  I will travel almost anywhere in the world to teach.


----------



## gi_984 (Feb 23, 2013)

Okay, we have a couple people but we need at least another 4.  Please PM me or Richard if you have any questions.


----------



## gi_984 (Apr 9, 2013)

*UPDATE! Scraping class in Wisconsin June 28-July 1st.*

Okay folks, time to get serious.  For the folks who have e-mailed me or Richard, we need people to start making their deposits.  For the folks who are still sitting on the fence:  We have room for 8 people easy!  I'll be grilling for lunch each day and we have hotels about 5 minutes away.     :thumbzup:


----------



## gi_984 (May 19, 2013)

*CANCELLED!  Scraping class in Wisconsin June 28-July 1st.*

The proposed class is canceled due to no one paying.  It is a shame as we had multiple folks say they wanted to come.  Richard, I'm sorry we wasted your time.  For anyone thinking of hosting a class, all I can say is good luck.
Chris


----------



## Richard King (May 19, 2013)

*Re: CANCELLED!  Scraping class in Wisconsin June 28-July 1st.*



gi_984 said:


> The proposed class is canceled due to no one paying.  It is a shame as we had multiple folks say they wanted to come.  Richard, I'm sorry we wasted your time.  For anyone thinking of hosting a class, all I can say is good luck.
> Chris




It is hard to organize one if there has been recently in the area  Unfortunatly we had one in MPLS and one in Ashland the year before  ..We will do one someday.  Thanks for trying and your help.  Rich


----------



## itsme_Bernie (May 19, 2013)

I would like to express my great interest in New Jersey.   And if traveling to Wisconsin or elsewhere, I am also interested based on my ability to arrangements!  I'll PM for details.  I am sad things didn't work on your last attempt.


Bernie


----------



## Richard King (May 21, 2013)

I talked to a company in Milwaukee yesterday and they are talking about doing a 3 day class to teach scraping but not geometry scraping or rebuilding in late June.  I don't think many of you just want to learn to scrape plates, but if you do let me know.   Rich


----------

